# Where to buy "shielded" wire?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I''ve struck out on trying to buy some shielded wire for use on guitars. Radio Shack (Source) has nothing, the home improvment stores don't carry it, I haven't seen any on Ebay.

Strats are ok with out it, but when doing the electrics on LP's, I'd really like to use it on that long run from the switch to the control cavity (under the pickups). 

Anybody know where I can buy it or know of an aplication other than guitars shielded wire is used in so I can track it that way?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I use mini RG8 coax with the stranded core (RG 8/M I believe is the designator). It's OK for shortish runs.

For long runs, you'll need proper Belden or Alpha audio cable and be prepared to pay through the nose, even from a wholesaler.

On second thought, you might try fleabay. Sometimes you can luck out and get a 100' roll of decent stuff for $50 or less.

Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You could also use audio cable that has RCA jacks on it (usaually sold in paired cabling with RCA jacks on each end). Maybe you have some of this around the house. Cut off the RCA plugs and carefully tear the pair of cables down the middle (or leave them if you are using this from the pickups to the switch only). This is shielded single (stranded) conductor cable. The outside diameter of the individual cables might be a bit larger than you had hoped for. I use this *type* of wire (I found some of much smaller outside diameter) for all the wiring between the pots as it has a ground wire (the shield) conveniently travelling with the "hot" centre conductor.

If you want 2 conductior shielded for the run between the pickups and the switch, you will likely have to look much harder. I can send you some if you PM me.

Cheers

Dave

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> You could also use audio cable that has RCA jacks on it (usaually sold in paired cabling with RCA jacks on each end). Maybe you have some of this around the house. Cut off the RCA plugs and carefully tear the pair of cables down the middle (or leave them if you are using this from the pickups to the switch only). This is shielded single (stranded) conductor cable. The outside diameter of the individual cables might be a bit larger than you had hoped for. I use this *type* of wire (I found some of much smaller outside diameter) for all the wiring between the pots as it has a ground wire (the shield) conveniently travelling with the "hot" centre conductor.
> 
> If you want 2 conductior shielded for the run between the pickups and the switch, you will likely have to look much harder. I can send you some if you PM me.
> 
> ...


Good idea! I've got a drawer full of old audio cables, and the cheaper they are the smaller the OD & gauge for sure. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Good idea! I've got a drawer full of old audio cables, and the cheaper they are the smaller the OD & gauge for sure. :food-smiley-004:


Nothing like a good cheap cable, especially if you have some "in storage" specifically for that purpose...LOL


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

i buy my shielded from stew mac.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can buy cables that connect between your CD/DVD drive and your sound card in many places. That cable generally has three conductors and a shield in it, in a fairly slender package, even with the outside insulation I would not describe the shield as impeccable, but it is a whole lot better than what your traditional Telecaster comes with.

Snip the ends off and you have a nice piece of shielded cable (usually 18" or more) that will turn all the corners you need it to and support coil tapping, phase-reversal, etc.

Cheap, too.


----------

